# What's the most expensive car you've seen someone Uber in?



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I've seen a few people ubering in Tesla Model S, Cayman etc ... Are they doing it just for fun?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm thinking it's either creepers who are trying to make it with drunk pax OR folks who have such poor self esteem that they need to impress others with their car.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Brand new Cadillac Escalades. Saw one of those new 2020 Platinum's this last weekend. That's a $92,000 car. Plus tax. But I'm assuming this guy is a career driver who does Black, BlackXL, private clients, etc.

The _stupidest _nice car I've seen was a relatively new Mercedes-Benz S-Class. New, those are also nearly $100K. But this one was white. So no Black, no BlackXL, the best he'd be able to do would be Select. Heck, I can do Select in an 8 year old Acura with 250K miles, worth about $8K.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Brand new Cadillac Escalades. Saw one of those new 2020 Platinum's this last weekend. That's a $92,000 car. Plus tax. But I'm assuming this guy is a career driver who does Black, BlackXL, private clients, etc.
> 
> The _stupidest _nice car I've seen was a relatively new Mercedes-Benz S-Class. New, those are also nearly $100K. But this one was white. So no Black, no BlackXL, the best he'd be able to do would be Select. Heck, I can do Select in an 8 year old Acura with 250K miles, worth about $8K.


OMG, I can't believe I forgot about the Escalades (ESV) Good reminder


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

An 03 Fiesta.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Homie G said:


> An 03 Fiesta.


Fact check. Ford Fiesta wasn't sold in the US until the 2011 model year.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Not sure... Probably the brand new one the driver had just financed with no money down to drive full time and can't make his/her payments since the rates are so low and ants are everywhere. 🤷‍♂️

Okay, okay... I'm such a party-pooper, huh? :biggrin:


----------



## CStarzzSelect (Jul 20, 2017)

I don’t know what the car is called, like the model, the brand is the Bentley SUV, but it’s apparently an old man that drives it, and he tells us that the only reason he drives it is to get away from his wife. I haven’t seen him at our airport for about a year now, but that’s a very expensive car to be doing Uber in


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’ve seen Lyft drivers with brand new Ford F250’s. It’s always some huge truck driving for Lyft. Given the horrible gas mileage, that’s about as expensive as it gets.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I've seen Lyft drivers with brand new Ford F250's. It's always some huge truck driving for Lyft. Given the horrible gas mileage, that's about as expensive as it gets.





TomTheAnt said:


> Not sure... Probably the brand new one the driver had just financed with no money down to drive full time and can't make his/her payments since the rates are so low and ants are everywhere. &#129335;‍♂


Both so true and so stupid. These are the most common "dumb" scenarios. Gas guzzlers and new cars.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Many do this for extra cash and to help pay for their vehicles so they are not full time RS drivers. In the EU, many drive expensive cars and do Taxi service in their spare time.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Fact check. Ford Fiesta wasn't sold in the US until the 2011 model year.


It was a prototype


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Homie G said:


> It was a prototype


Sounds expensive.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I've seen Lyft drivers with brand new Ford F250's. It's always some huge truck driving for Lyft. Given the horrible gas mileage, that's about as expensive as it gets.


There's a guy that runs campus that has a F250 jacked up, custom paint and everything. I'm wondering how he manages tight turns and gas mileage


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I also see a couple people around here driving Brand new Ford pick-up trucks. Both F150 and F250's Can'y see any profit in that at all.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Merkur xr4ti


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Hummers, Teslas, Jags. Beemers and Benzs of every kind. All morons that cant do basic math.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ColumbusRides said:


> I've seen a few people ubering in Tesla Model S, Cayman etc ... Are they doing it just for fun?


I uber and Lyft with a 60.000$ Mercedes suv ml 350 for 3 1/2 years now. I am a stay at home mom. I do it because I love to travel 2-3 times x year. Friend of mine does it with her Tesla and makes good money . We both live in Bethesda (MD).

Starting next week I will drive a 2018 Honda hrv that I bought for my daughter.

Simple as that .



Elmo Burrito said:


> Hummers, Teslas, Jags. Beemers and Benzs of every kind. All morons that cant do basic math.


You don't know that.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Both so true and so stupid. These are the most common "dumb" scenarios. Gas guzzlers and new cars.


Yup. My 13 year-old truck w/250K+ miles is a whole 'nother story. My issue is the 16.5mpg gas mileage, but that's why I screen, discriminate, don't chase surge just for surge's sake and sometimes even do a little longhauling... :whistling: :biggrin:


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

This summer I saw a brand new, lifted 4 door Wrangler with lots of add ons. I can see the novelty and cool experience for some pax, but I imagine it was more of a hassle for certain other tourists. Haven't seen him in awhile though.

I like to think that the ones with the really nice cars who aren't just the bored weekend dilettantes in Teslas or whatever are actually using _Uber and Lyft_. Low acceptance rates, only picking up lucrative rides and of the mind to poach their clients from upscale areas like country clubs, hotels and airport rides. I hope so anyway.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

Maserati


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> I've seen a few people ubering in Tesla Model S, Cayman etc ... Are they doing it just for fun?


And the attention.
There are a few here in Vegas doing UberX/Pool in Teslas.
One driver I talked to said he loved the reaction of riders when he pulls up and opens the "gull-wing" doors.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And the attention.
> There are a few here in Vegas doing UberX/Pool in Teslas.
> One driver I talked to said he loved the reaction of riders when he pulls up and opens the "gull-wing" doors.


If that makes him happy , why not. Y'all are not paying for it so


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And the attention.
> There are a few here in Vegas doing UberX/Pool in Teslas.
> One driver I talked to said he loved the reaction of riders when he pulls up and opens the "gull-wing" doors.


Ah, the Tesla Model X...,easily 100k new


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

ColumbusRides said:


> I've seen a few people ubering in Tesla Model S, Cayman etc ... Are they doing it just for fun?


Tons of Tesla's. I saw 2 people ubering in Maseratis. I think those are the most expensive I have seen.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Tons of Tesla's. I saw 2 people ubering in Maseratis. I think those are the most expensive I have seen.


I see one Maserati suv all the time at Dulles and it's a woman who drive it. I talked to her and she said her Uber money is for loubutin shoes &#128096;. &#129315;&#128514;


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If that makes him happy , why not. Y'all are not paying for it so


Never said I was paying for it, or that it affected me. I was not judging one way or another so


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Saw the Uber helicopter in Canes


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Fact check. Ford Fiesta wasn't sold in the US until the 2011 model year.


True they didn't sell it here in 2003. They sold them for a few years in USA up until 1997 though.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Clint Torres said:


> Saw the Uber helicopter in Canes


Cannes( France) or canes in USA?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> Ah, the Tesla Model X...,easily 100k new


I had two pool rides in em back when I took pool.

It would be awesome if uber had uber classic where the prices are double black, I would pay:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Hummer H3 Uber? Yukon XL uber? Ford Raptor Uber? Tesla model 3 Uber? I see these guys driving around.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Tesla and a BMW 750il............


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

If I had a unique or really expensive car, like a Bugatti Veyron, Ford Model T, Chevy El Camino, Military Humvee, etc. I'd throw an Uber sticker in the window just for kicks and giggles.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I saw a 400k+ Rolls Royce phantom EWB 2016 on Uber once


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Model X- multiple times


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Fact check. Ford Fiesta wasn't sold in the US until the 2011 model year.


Fact Check Uber isn't US exclusive.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Fact Check Uber isn't US exclusive.


Neither is my brain. I checked the poster lives in US before I responded. I've been in a much older Euro rental Ford Fiesta before, which is one of the reasons I know that. You'll catch me out sometime but probably not on car models.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I once heard of a dude rolling a 7 series BMW Doing this crap... What a nut!! Oh wait never mind maybe he got it for 11k and makes 700-1k a week so maybe he's got a plan... Hmmm












Dekero said:


> I once heard of a dude rolling a 7 series BMW Doing this crap... What a nut!! Oh wait never mind maybe he got it for 11k and makes 700-1k a week so maybe he's got a plan... Hmmm


What don't plan on deleting this one too? Some people need a life .... As if. Lord forbid anyone hurt your feelings...


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Fact check. Ford Fiesta wasn't sold in the US until the 2011 model year.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Fiesta_(first_generation)


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> *Hummers*, Teslas, Jags. Beemers and Benzs of every kind. All morons that cant do basic math.


Hummers??

I'm Jealous. It's almost the weekend. I want a hummer :biggrin:


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. My 13 year-old truck w/250K+ miles is a whole 'nother story. My issue is the 16.5mpg gas mileage, but that's why I screen, discriminate, don't chase surge just for surge's sake and sometimes even do a little longhauling... :whistling: :biggrin:


My Frontier has 120K on it, 3" lift, my biggest issue is 16 mpg as well, otherwise, it works and gets lots of compliments.



losiglow said:


> Brand new Cadillac Escalades. Saw one of those new 2020 Platinum's this last weekend. That's a $92,000 car. Plus tax. But I'm assuming this guy is a career driver who does Black, BlackXL, private clients, etc.
> 
> The _stupidest _nice car I've seen was a relatively new Mercedes-Benz S-Class. New, those are also nearly $100K. But this one was white. So no Black, no BlackXL, the best he'd be able to do would be Select. Heck, I can do Select in an 8 year old Acura with 250K miles, worth about $8K.


I see a lot of newer Escalades running around doing U/L, most are black or private clients so they make money. There is a woman in my area with an E550 in Silver, 2018 model, I asked her why, her husband is forced as part of their divorce to lease her a new car ever 2 years for the next 10 yrs, so basically she gives him the middle finger. One of my neighbors is a retired firefighter, he started off with his Honda SUV, after 3 months he had trans issues, bought a brand new LX 550, drove it for a year, since it was in black, he qualified for most everything, after a year, at the end of 2018, he got a smoking deal on a 2019 Escalade with every available option, it was ordered by a local hotel who backed out and ordered a Tesla. He was able to get it with a special GM Livery Warranty which covers it till 150K miles as long as he has livery plates and is a registered livery/limo company. He got all his licensing, around the same time his brother bought an E55 in Black, so they work together. He also partnered with a limo company so they send him business during the busy season (April thru Sept. and Nov. Dec.) He also does a sneaky when he drives. During Prom season, he'll book a ride for the night, typically 5 pm to 3 am. He drops the couple at dinner, then signs into U/L, comes back in 2 hrs to pick them up. After he drops them at prom, he goes back to U/L and comes back when they are ready. The one night, he booked a 9 hr prom for $1,000 and made another $400 doing U/L for 3 hours.



CStarzzSelect said:


> I don't know what the car is called, like the model, the brand is the Bentley SUV, but it's apparently an old man that drives it, and he tells us that the only reason he drives it is to get away from his wife. I haven't seen him at our airport for about a year now, but that's a very expensive car to be doing Uber in


Bentanyga, they are around $200k. There's a few of them in Denver, and yes, there is someone doing Uber with one in black, he qualifies for every platform, he drives only enough to make his monthly car payment.



BadYota said:


> I've seen Lyft drivers with brand new Ford F250's. It's always some huge truck driving for Lyft. Given the horrible gas mileage, that's about as expensive as it gets.


If its diesel, they are getting in 17 to 19 mpg or better, many hold 40 gallons of diesel, so depending on how busy they are, they probably break even.



FLKeys said:


> I also see a couple people around here driving Brand new Ford pick-up trucks. Both F150 and F250's Can'y see any profit in that at all.


Depending on the engine, they might get 20+ mpg in the city, depending on how picky they are and the trips they get, they break even or maybe make money


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

whiskeyboat said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Fiesta_(first_generation)


Some actual car history, nice. I was pretty sure it was sold here briefly in the 1970s but I didn't specifically know. I did refer specifically to the 2003 Fiesta which never made it here.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Maybe I can convince my husband to let me drive his Panamera gts for U/l. 😂😂😂😂🙄🙄🙄😳😳😳.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I was just over at Cargurus looking at a Tesla.. Getting closer and closer to where I can get one...27K Model S 2013 140Kmiles










Just about 2 years left on my MKZ .. and I should be able to get a Tesla right at 20k -22K.. My Lincoln should have 4-6k value so nice little down payment..

Money wise it will make sense that way ...


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

dauction said:


> I was just over at Cargurus looking at a Tesla.. Getting closer and closer to where I can get one...27K Model S 2013 140Kmiles
> 
> View attachment 406840
> 
> ...


CarGurus and AutoTrader are my fav sites.... Nice Ride


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I uber and Lyft with a 60.000$ Mercedes suv ml 350 for 3 1/2 years now. I am a stay at home mom. I do it because I love to travel 2-3 times x year. Friend of mine does it with her Tesla and makes good money . We both live in Bethesda (MD).
> 
> Starting next week I will drive a 2018 Honda hrv that I bought for my daughter.
> 
> ...


That Mercedes isn't worth worth $10k anymore if you've been using it for rideshare 3 1/2 years. opsies: &#128552;



dauction said:


> I was just over at Cargurus looking at a Tesla.. Getting closer and closer to where I can get one...27K Model S 2013 140Kmiles
> 
> View attachment 406840
> 
> ...


When you buy high mileage cars the cost of maintenance and repair cost is the number you should be looking at.

If you couldn't afford that Tesla when it was well under 100k miles then you can't afford that same Tesla as it approaches 200k miles.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That Mercedes isn't worth worth $10k anymore if you've been using it for rideshare 3 1/2 years. opsies: &#128552;


Don't care . Actually car max quoted my car at 27.000. So &#129393; on it


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't care . Actually car max quoted my car at 27.000. So &#129393; on it


Post it


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Post it


I am not selling my car. So suck it. My car was made and brought from Germany with all the extra in 2016. They offered me that money if I went with the sale of the Honda I was looking for. I decided to go with carvana. And I keep my car because I can afford it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> I was just over at Cargurus looking at a Tesla.. Getting closer and closer to where I can get one...27K Model S 2013 140Kmiles
> 
> View attachment 406840
> 
> ...


A niece bought a fairly new Tesla at a car auction. Ran great but something was wrong with the suspension. Something to do with programming.

They tried getting information from Tesla and they wouldn't help them out. Tesla wanted to have the car shipped from Fresno to their shop in th Bay Area.

The guy working on the car is one of those eccentric, genius, professor types so I'm sure he figured out how to eventually fix it but having someone to work on a Tesla could cost a bit of money.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

observer said:


> A niece bought a fairly new Tesla at a car auction. Ran great but something was wrong with the suspension. Something to do with programming.
> 
> They tried getting information from Tesla and they wouldn't help them out. Tesla wanted to have the car shipped from Fresno to their shop in th Bay Area.
> 
> The guy working on the car is one of those eccentric, genius, professor types so I'm sure he figured out how to eventually fix it but having someone to work on a Tesla could cost a bit of money.


And if you wreck it.... It's going back to Tesla as they won't sell parts to anyone... To hell with that... If I pay 80k+ for a car... Your not gonna tell me who can work on it...


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That Mercedes isn't worth worth $10k anymore if you've been using it for rideshare 3 1/2 years. opsies: &#128552;
> 
> 
> When you buy high mileage cars the cost of maintenance and repair cost is the number you should be looking at.
> ...


Nonsense ...It does not have an engine ..the only "repairs" are essentially tires and struts" .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I am not selling my car. So suck it. My car was made and brought from Germany with all the extra in 2016. They offered me that money if I went with the sale of the Honda I was looking for. I decided to go with carvana. And I keep my car because I can afford it.


Lady I don't care where your car was bought from nor when. I'm just no fool, high mileage luxury cars sell cheaply.

I always caution people with high end cars doing rideshare. There are a few that have worked out profitable numbers but the vast majority are losing their shirt.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Lady I don't care where your car was bought from nor when. I'm just no fool, high mileage luxury cars sell cheaply.
> 
> I always caution people with high end cars doing rideshare. There are a few that have worked out profitable numbers but the vast majority are losing their shirt.


Yeah I'm losing my shirt with every private ride I take at $35+ an hour.... Hate this damn car...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> Nonsense ...It does not have an engine ..the only "repairs" are essentially tires and struts" .


If you believe that then you have a very painful lesson about life and cars coming in the near future. &#128532;



Dekero said:


> Yeah I'm losing my shirt with every private ride I take at $35+ an hour.... Hate this damn car...


De you paid pennies on the dollar for your car and you can wrench. You worked it out to be profitable but for every 1 of you there is a thousand bleeding money.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Dekero said:


> And if you wreck it.... It's going back to Tesla as they won't sell parts to anyone... To hell with that... If I pay 80k+ for a car... Your not gonna tell me who can work on it...


I don't think this was a problem with my nieces car but Teslas have a known issue with ball joints cracking. It's one of those things Tesla has been trying to "cover up".


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If you believe that then you have a very painful lesson about life and cars coming in the near future. &#128532;


I'm 60 years old you little pimple popper owned over 40 cars and can rebuild engines.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't think this was a problem with my nieces car but Teslas have a known issue with ball joints cracking. It's one of those things Tesla has been trying to "cover up".


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...-with-tesla-known-as-whompy-wheels-2019-6?amp


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dauction said:


> I'm 60 years old you little pimple popper owned over 40 cars and can rebuild engines.


I can read and have common sense. Tesla has a long list of reliability problems without much recourse from Tesla.

Some people mature into wisdom, others just grow old.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bu...-with-tesla-known-as-whompy-wheels-2019-6?amp


Thanks Observer.. BallJoints first thing I'll check ..especially if I buy a Minnesota Tesla
_The joint appears to have become contaminated at some point, causing the damage. The ball joint's condition is consistent with water and salt contamination and usually the result of a torn or missing ball joint boot._

Looks like less than $400 for ball joints and arm &#8230;do it yourself


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Both so true and so stupid. These are the most common "dumb" scenarios. Gas guzzlers and new cars.


I drove a gas guzzler to get started in this gig. Was able to get a hybrid with the money I saved.

It wouldn't have made sense for me to trade the gas guzzler because I had always planned to keep it. I made good profits with it and it was already depreciated.

A gas guzzler will make much more than a rental. If its already depreciated, its not as bad as depreciating a new car.

Here is my list of bad:

1) Ubering while not being able to repair your own cars
2) New car
3) Rental
4) Gas guzzler


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

OldBay said:


> I drove a gas guzzler to get started in this gig. Was able to get a hybrid with the money I saved.
> 
> It wouldn't have made sense for me to trade the gas guzzler because I had always planned to keep it. I made good profits with it and it was already depreciated.
> 
> ...


Went Hybrid as well .. Just don't see how anyone is making Money in anything less than 25mpg (I get roughly 40 in the MKZ) Unless they are in area with UberBlack is used a lot


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> Thaks Observer.. BallJoints first thing I'll check ..especially if I buy a Minnesota Tesla
> _The joint appears to have become contaminated at some point, causing the damage. The ball joint's condition is consistent with water and salt contamination and usually the result of a torn or missing ball joint boot._


"One of those TSBs - issued for 2016 Model S and X cars in February 2017 - warned: "Some Model S and X vehicles may have been manufactured with front suspension fore links that may not meet Tesla strength specifications. In the event of a link failure, the driver can still maintain control but the tire may contact the wheel arch liner."

"Fore links"


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I know someone that does 40-50 hours per week in a nearly new F150 on X. He won’t hear of it when I mention depreciation as an expense... He likes driving trucks and refuse to drive a car.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Toyota Avalon with a lot of the extra packages on car. He also wore a tux lol. We all called him sir Charles lol


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

dauction said:


> Went Hybrid as well .. Just don't see how anyone is making Money in anything less than 25mpg (I get roughly 40 in the MKZ) Unless they are in area with UberBlack is used a lot


I grossed 24-25/hr over nine months doing it PT/FT. Gas is cheap in my area and rates are .80/mi.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I find it ironic that people can do a 50k Suburban for Ubers high end level but uber black wont accept a 400k Rolls Royce just because its not Black


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm thinking it's either creepers who are trying to make it with drunk pax ...


Hey buddy... who you calling a creeper?



CStarzzSelect said:


> I don't know what the car is called, like the model, the brand is the Bentley SUV, but it's apparently an old man that drives it, and he tells us that the only reason he drives it is to get away from his wife. I haven't seen him at our airport for about a year now, but that's a very expensive car to be doing Uber in





> he tells us that the only reason he drives it is to get away from his wife


I can understand that.



> I haven't seen him at our airport for about a year now


and I can understand why.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

dauction said:


> Nonsense ...It does not have an engine ..the only "repairs" are essentially tires and struts" .


And yet, the Tesla dealership here in Denver routinely has 2 dozen units waiting for service for some gremlin or other issue, in addition to the 10 that are already in the bays. Peruse the Tesla forums and there are thousands of complaints about electrical gremlins that Tesla can't solve, vibrations, etc.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I know someone that does 40-50 hours per week in a nearly new F150 on X. He won't hear of it when I mention depreciation as an expense... He likes driving trucks and refuse to drive a car.


Why does it matter? I know guys doing it with 2500 Ram diesels, getting 700 miles to the tank that are turning a profit. The other thing to realize, depending on the vehicle, replacing factory parts with aftermarket parts might cost more, but in the long run last longer. At around 100K my front suspension failed when a strut broke and took out the sway bar linkages as well. Fully rebuilt the front suspension with a 3" lift, using HD aftermarket parts, as long as I grease the upper ball joints, they are designed to last 150K, the company tests them running Baja. At 113K I replaced my rear leaf packs, bushings and shackles with aftermarket HD parts. Other than brakes and tires, I shouldn't need suspension work till 200K (hopefully I'm done with this BS before then).

As for the MPG complaints of less than 25 mpg, it also depends on what you CPM is. And since none of us is turning a profit at these rates, it really doesn't matter. I could use my wife's sedan, which gets 23/30 mpg, but why should I tear it up, when my truck at 16/19 is super reliable and not in danger of having any issues.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> And yet, the Tesla dealership here in Denver routinely has 2 dozen units waiting for service for some gremlin or other issue, in addition to the 10 that are already in the bays. Peruse the Tesla forums and there are thousands of complaints about electrical gremlins that Tesla can't solve, vibrations, etc.
> 
> 
> Why does it matter? I know guys doing it with 2500 Ram diesels, getting 700 miles to the tank that are turning a profit. The other thing to realize, depending on the vehicle, replacing factory parts with aftermarket parts might cost more, but in the long run last longer. At around 100K my front suspension failed when a strut broke and took out the sway bar linkages as well. Fully rebuilt the front suspension with a 3" lift, using HD aftermarket parts, as long as I grease the upper ball joints, they are designed to last 150K, the company tests them running Baja. At 113K I replaced my rear leaf packs, bushings and shackles with aftermarket HD parts. Other than brakes and tires, I shouldn't need suspension work till 200K (hopefully I'm done with this BS before then).
> ...


It matters because you can turn a profit if you control your cost. To be honest one can even turn a profit in a F150 the problem is the profit margin will be much slimmer than less expensive cars.

Not only is his truck depreciating faster all routine maintenance and repairs are more expensive on a truck.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I've seen Lyft drivers with brand new Ford F250's. It's always some huge truck driving for Lyft. Given the horrible gas mileage, that's about as expensive as it gets.











Saw this the other day, no idea how these guys are making money.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

iheartsubarus said:


> View attachment 407426
> 
> Saw this the other day, no idea how these guys are making money.


That was ME when I first started. Actually made a killing my first week because it was all concerts and football game surges. I drive a bad yota now though.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

1st week also honeymoon period to give you false sense of hope for future earnings.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

BadYota said:


> That was ME when I first started. Actually made a killing my first week because it was all concerts and football game surges. I drive a bad yota now though.


My very first week on Uber I made almost 1400$. I was so happy . Now if I get lucky I make 400-500$ .


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

iheartsubarus said:


> View attachment 407426
> 
> Saw this the other day, no idea how these guys are making money.


I heard the guys in trucks get better tips. Could be circumstantial.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I heard the guys in trucks get better tips. Could be circumstantial.


I just checked my records and I did make the most tips my first week in my Ram 1500. Not percentage wise but in dollar amount. I've never counted cash so not sure on that aspect but I remember I did get more cash tips back then too. I only tied that amount later on about 6 months later in my new car.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It matters because you can turn a profit if you control your cost. To be honest one can even turn a profit in a F150 the problem is the profit margin will be much slimmer than less expensive cars.
> 
> Not only is his truck depreciating faster all routine maintenance and repairs are more expensive on a truck.


Only if you don't know how to DIY it, or how to shop around, or how to take care of your vehicle. Last time Nissan did the front brakes on my pickup, pads and rotors, was $330, $15 more than an Altima. My synthetic oil change at Nissan is $54.95 with coupon, the same with any other gas powered vehicle. When I go to Grease Monkey for an oil change, the synthetic oil change is a flat $84.90, regardless of vehicle, over 5 qts is extra. I got over 100K out of my front struts before the one failed at the bottom weld, the other one was still good, in fact the strut itself was still good.



iheartsubarus said:


> View attachment 407426
> 
> Saw this the other day, no idea how these guys are making money.


Because that sticker says Ecodiesel, and it gets 22+ mpg



VanGuy said:


> I heard the guys in trucks get better tips. Could be circumstantial.


Depends, in bad weather I definitely make more in tips, until the last snow storm when I got all d-bags.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jaguar 2019. The back seat was amazing. But the Ford Focus that I rented was larger.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It matters because you can turn a profit if you control your cost. To be honest one can even turn a profit in a F150 the problem is the profit margin will be much slimmer than less expensive cars.
> 
> Not only is his truck depreciating faster all routine maintenance and repairs are more expensive on a truck.


Just finished my Uber/Lyft portion of my taxes, in 2019, I drove 30,000 miles, 25,000 of that was rideshare. Not counting my suspension failure/replacement, my total expenses for the year (oil/brakes/trans flush/differential and t-case services) was $2,400 ($550 for synthetic oil changes, $900 for two brake jobs (1 in January, 1 in Nov.) $1000 for other fluids and misc. items). Considering I pay to have them done, that's not out of line with someone driving a sedan or SUV, heck the average SUV would be the same in price, if the sedan is AWD as needed in some areas, the prices would be comparable. Comparing expenses for that Ram vs say a 300 or Durango, two very common RS vehicles, expenses would be roughly the same.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Fact check. Ford Fiesta wasn't sold in the US until the 2011 model year.


Ford first sold the Fiesta in the USA in its global launch year, 1977. However, Americans accurately assessed it as being crap and didn't buy many. Ford stopped selling them stateside after a few short years.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ford first sold the Fiesta in the USA in its global launch year, 1977. However, Americans accurately assessed it as being crap and didn't buy many. Ford stopped selling them stateside after a few short years.


Ford had a lot of duds in the 70s. Fiesta, Pinto, Mustang II, Courier, Maverick, Fairmont, Capri.

My dad bought a brand new Courier at the dealer, drove it for a couple months then went to the Datsun dealer and turned it in at a loss for a Datsun pick up.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Ford had a lot of duds in the 70s. Fiesta, Pinto, Mustang II, Courier, Maverick, Fairmont, Capri.
> 
> My dad bought a brand new Courier at the dealer, drove it for a couple months then went to the Datsun dealer and turned it in at a loss for a Datsun pick up.


I think the Euro Capri is good - in 3.0 v6 form. Becoming classics now.

But the US version with the 1.6L Pinto engine was a dog. My brother had a 1.6, a 1978 I think, and it was all show and no go.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.theverge.com/platform/a...s-autopilot-disabled-remotely-used-car-update


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.theverge.com/platform/a...s-autopilot-disabled-remotely-used-car-update


I love Tesla but that's BS ...double dipping to the tune of 8K


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

dauction said:


> I love Tesla but that's BS ...double dipping to the tune of 8K


There's a big problem with companies and their "proprietary" technology.

Farm tractors today are made in such a way that they can only be repaired at a dealer. Farmers are actually looking for older tractors without the technology.

Some members of congress are trying to outlaw this new system.

https://www.thedrive.com/news/31761...nd-of-40-year-old-equipment-to-all-time-highs


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

observer said:


> There's a big problem with companies and their "proprietary" technology.


Which is why I don't buy Apple Products


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://electrek.co/2020/02/12/tesla-disables-supercharging-salvaged-vehicles/amp/


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Our Night as an Uber Driver-Using a $500,000 Rolls-Royce


----------

